# Tyre pressure loss warning



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey,

Driving back from Cornwall yesterday and after a couple of hours I got hit with a yellow 'tyre pressure loss' warning in the MMI. Luckily I had a lighter socket powered pump in the boot and went around the tyres but didn't discover any dramatic drops in pressure.

After that I reset the pressure check and it didn't complain at all for the rest of the journey. Are these things known to be jumpy?

Also, the warning was less than helpful because it didn't tell me which tyre I should be concerned about. Is there any way on the standard TT to make it more helpful and informative?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Inflate all tyres to the correct psi then reset your TPMS and ok it. Mine went off for no apparent reason about 4 months ago, checked all pressures were ok and reset it. No issues since. Must be a bit temperamental sometimes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Temmy said:


> Hey,
> 
> After that I reset the pressure check and it didn't complain at all for the rest of the journey. Are these things known to be jumpy?
> 
> Also, the warning was less than helpful because it didn't tell me which tyre I should be concerned about. Is there any way on the standard TT to make it more helpful and informative?


These indirect tyre pressure "measuring" devices are notoriously flaky. I have had the warning pop up in previous car (VW) and this one, and the tyre pressures were fine on both occasions. One was very annoying as I was on my way to the airport at 4 in the morning! Can't be ignored (obviously) but often just needs a system reset, as stated above.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it happened to me only once, and I found I had a punctured tire... :x 
passive TPMS is quite basic (it uses ABS sensors), but better than nothing... 8) 
However, I am considering to retrofit active TPMS of TT-RS at next tires change....


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Been a few posts on TPLW but one member gave the best tip and I thought it was brilliant and since doing it I've not had one warning since.

Firstly find your true tyre pressure settings from the sticker inside the drivers door shut under the door latch, lets say for example 30psi all round. Now inflate all tyres 2 to 3 psi below the true settings and save this in the MMI. Now reinflate to the correct tyre pressure. Now if you get the warning again you know that the pressure has significantly dropped and is probably a positive warning


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> it happened to me only once, and I found I had a punctured tire... :x
> passive TPMS is quite basic (it uses ABS sensors), but better than nothing... 8)
> However, I am considering to retrofit active TPMS of TT-RS at next tires change....


We have active on our MINI and that is worse for false alarms.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

As above, I'd save it at a level 5-6psi below what you run, if you don't want the warnings!

That said I had it go off recently, I have TPMS so was immediately able to see that this colder weather has dropped my morning pressures 3psi all-round, it is useful as a reminder!

I've also had it go off when performing some ABS braking events to bed in new race pads, despite pressures obviously rising, I think it just freaked out. In that event it seemed to reset the pressures all-round and I had to go back and store and reset like I do when I change wheels over.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Temmy said:


> Hey,
> 
> Driving back from Cornwall yesterday and after a couple of hours I got hit with a yellow 'tyre pressure loss' warning in the MMI. Luckily I had a lighter socket powered pump in the boot and went around the tyres but didn't discover any dramatic drops in pressure.
> 
> ...


Search the Forum, several threads on this subject and in a word, yes, the sensor is known to give false readings... I've had it happen on both my 16 plate and current TTS, yet the pressures were fine... I think if it happened often enough, I'd have it back to the Dealer, but it's only tripped the sensor a handful of times in 4 years of owning both cars, so I'm not that fussed. God knows what causes it to incorrectly register a pressure loss - I would check it though, just in case it is telling the truth. Interestingly, I had the exact same false alarms with an RS3 I briefly owned...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know about mini, but seems to work well on TT-RS, at least



90TJM said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > it happened to me only once, and I found I had a punctured tire... :x
> ...


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

This has also happened to me. Warning lights came on for no apparent reason. I checked pressures and reset the system and all was OK. Have also had warning light on other occasions (~3) where I did have a flat... Message is don't rely on the warning message alone


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

keep in mind that this system just use ABS sensors: they compare wheels rotation, and if significant speed difference is observed, the pressure warning message appears. All this to say that many factors other than a real pressure drop are enough to trigger the warning. Active TPMS as the TT-RS one is much more reliable and precise (dedicated pressure and temp sensor in each wheel)


----------

